# Cold smoking buckboard bacon



## jbellard (Jan 24, 2019)

so after reading all about the Amazen smoker, I finally spent the $20 and got one. 
I have buckboard bacon in the fridge just waiting to be kissed in smoke so today is the day!

I have a Bradley smoker that I and going to take the racks and put all on the top slot so that I can hang my bacon on the 6in hooks that I just got. 
I have an oak/pecan mix of pellets that I use and will try to get the tube smoking. 

I will keep y’all updated.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 24, 2019)

Very nice. I have 2 slabs in my fridge on day 12.  so I look forward to the results.  stop in chat ifn ya got time to kill


----------



## jbellard (Jan 24, 2019)

Flat,
Thx for saying hey. I’m in north Louisiana and it’s about 54 here right now so I thought I’d try this instead of getting my big smoker warmed up.
Tube is smokin away for sure. I have my Bradley door propped open just a bit. Hopefully it’ll stay lit.
I did light it with my weed burner haha. Why play around with a little propane torch.
Anyway hope you can have a great day to smoke your slabs soon.

Here is my setup right now.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 24, 2019)

wow, you got me jonesing to get mine going too.


----------



## jbellard (Jan 24, 2019)

Guessing it’s not gonna go out by the smoke it’s puttin out!


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 24, 2019)

looks like it is burning good


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 24, 2019)

looks great, making me crave some blt's


----------



## jbellard (Jan 24, 2019)

Was reading on here about smoking cheese so I thought why not? 
We had some cheddar cheese sticks that my kids weren’t eating so I threw 3 of them in the smoker for about 1.5-2 hrs.
Here’s what they look like.

So back to to buckboard bacon, it’s looking good. I’ve loaded the tube 2 times and that thing gets hot!!  Grabbed it with my hand on a section I thought wasn’t hot. It’s ok Ted, don’t worry I won’t come after ya, it was my fault. But Yowzers!
Been on now for almost 6 hrs. Using pecan/oak mix pellets and have door cracked on Bradley.  Blue smoke not thin though. Hoping creosote wont be part of my story on here to where I’m asking y’all how to get rid of that taste. Here’s the latest pic. Gonna let it go maybe another 45 min to an hour then take it off.


----------



## wbf610 (Jan 24, 2019)

jbellard said:


> View attachment 386357
> View attachment 386358
> 
> 
> ...


Everything looks good.  Quick question, are you blowing the pellets out and letting them smolder?  My 12” tube full of pellets lasts a lot longer than what you are getting.


----------



## jbellard (Jan 24, 2019)

Hey there 610!  I did use my weed burner and let them burn for about 5 minutes. They were lit.
I did get almost 7 hrs out of two full tubes worth. It did catch on fire once when I walked outside for a bit.

I just took the bacon off. Had good smoke I think the whole time just a lot of it. Bacon kinda smells smoky and maybe creosotey?  Hoping not. I did wash it off under very hot water and rubbed it so here’s hoping I didn’t just make a $20 mistake (plus 7 days of my life)!  Maybe it’s just that I’ve never done this cold smoking method and am not used to it’s smell. Regardless will put in fridge for the night and fry a slice or two up in the morning. I had already put the rest in ziplock and didn’t feel like taking them all out again. I will take pics when it’s sliced and let y’all see how it came out. Goodnight!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing it sliced up!
Al


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 25, 2019)

Such a pretty sight....


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 25, 2019)

Solid dude, Solid!


----------



## jbellard (Jan 25, 2019)

So just sliced up a little piece and looks pretty nice. 
More pics to come!


----------



## jbellard (Jan 25, 2019)

It came out beautiful!  Haven’t cooked any up. Guess that’s next.
Have about 12lbs to cut up. I’ll take more pics.


----------



## jbellard (Jan 25, 2019)

Oh man. It’s good. Great flavor. Definitely a little more hammy but will try cutting slices a little thinner on the next batch.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2019)

Certainly Looks Tasty!!
Hoping there's no creosote taste.
The Tubes can put out a lot more Smoke than a small Smoker, like a Bradley or MES can handle.

Be Back,
Bear


----------



## jbellard (Jan 25, 2019)

No creosote taste!  I was worried and next time may try using my huge smoker and put tube in firebox. 
But it is amazing and was only $.99/lb!  Better than $3.89/lb that I can get whole belly for which I knownis cheaper than most. Wanted to try it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2019)

OOOPs---You posted the flavor report while I was typing my comment:
Really Glad to hear your flavor was Great!!
The reason it's Hammy is because it's so lean.
If you have a Fatty portion, it will taste more like Bacon.
Also if you get a lean meaty piece of Bacon from a Belly, it will taste a little "Hammy" too.

Like.

Bear


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 25, 2019)

Wow, looks amazing..


----------



## jbellard (Jan 25, 2019)

Here’s another pic from my adventure! Loving the Chef Choice 615a slicer by the way. If you are thinking about getting one, they are worth the money for a good home chef, make bacon every so often kind of person.  The serrated blade comes with it and I’ve had no issues so far cutting paper thin slices. Of course you learn to deal with the tail issue but I think that just comes with the territory. 
I’ve had no issues and it’s fairly easy to clean. I also got the food grade grease to grease it back up once the parts dry from being hand washed.
Overall, a great time for $19 of pork butt. That made 13lbs of buckboard bacon out of two butts.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2019)

Hey JB,
You probably already know, but just in case---If you stick the meat in the freezer for 3 or 4 hours just before you slice it, that tail should not be there.

Bear


----------



## jbellard (Jan 25, 2019)

Thanks Bear!  I’ve heard that and did in fact semi-freeze the meat before slicing. It wasn’t too bad and only happened on like 3 out of 7 pieces. Good reminder though!  And great job on the bear carving!  Just looked at it again and it’s pretty cool that you could take a log and turn it into a work of art. I’m definitely not creative like that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2019)

jbellard said:


> Thanks Bear!  I’ve heard that and did in fact semi-freeze the meat before slicing. It wasn’t too bad and only happened on like 3 out of 7 pieces. Good reminder though!  And great job on the bear carving!  Just looked at it again and it’s pretty cool that you could take a log and turn it into a work of art. I’m definitely not creative like that.




Thank You JB!!
Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## Braz (Jan 25, 2019)

When slicing if the slab starts to develop a tail I just flip the slab over and lead with the tail end for a few passes.

Nice looking BBB, jbellard. My wife was skeptical when I first made it but she now actually prefers it to belly bacon.


----------



## jbellard (Jan 25, 2019)

Thanks Braz!  That’s exactly what I did. Pretty sure I’ve read a post or two of yours talking about that very thing.


----------

